# Hand Feeding 300 adults natteri



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

That's pretty impressif, who's next ?






Hope it's not a repost...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Tamest P's I've ever seen


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW
awesome. where is that?


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are some of the BIGGEST P's I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks familiar but IDK, cool video though!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Nick G said:


> WOW
> awesome. where is that?


Near Paris, France

A nice photo :

http://www.piranhas-fr.com/galerie/images/...at/plongee2.JPG


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

repost


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats nuts!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

ICEE said:


> repost


A repost from a 1,5 year old thread, is not that bad


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Damm.. nice video man !


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

that's nigel marven's video: "Piranha"
Tommy


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Blackdude said:


> That's pretty impressif, who's next ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats really cool, i would like to see this video again, with different circumstances i.e they dont feed the piranhas for about four weeks, increase the heating of the tank alittle and that man climbing into the piranha tank with six porkchops on each arm and naked.....


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

jacks said:


> That's pretty impressif, who's next ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats really cool, i would like to see this video again, with different circumstances i.e they dont feed the piranhas for about four weeks, increase the heating of the tank alittle and that man climbing into the piranha tank with six porkchops on each arm and naked.....
[/quote]

Steve-O







Steve-O







Steve-O


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Damm.. nice video man !
[/quote]
Thanks, I would love to do that!









Here is the one that Blackdude posted


----------

